# [pfSense] Remove automatically DHCP Leases



## zsun (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,

Sorry but I don't speak English. I use Pfsense and I search to automatised delete Offline Lease Type Expired (Cron).

http://img121.imageshack.us/i/dhcplease.jpg/

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2011)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------

